# Game 19: Hawks @ Heat (12/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 10, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hawks have been playing very well of late. We tend to play them quite well though.

Zaza starts these days? He'll get 14+ boards against us. Any big with activity does.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Last time they were still doing the fluid starting lineup. They've settled on this one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kyle Korver usually starts. He's out right now though and wont play in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god.

Although Zaza will likely hit a buzzer beating trey on us, Dalembert style, anyway.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta keep Morrow and Williams in check.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally change the starting lineup in the OP to include UD in there and now he's out tonight with the flu. Figures.

Guessing Battier gets back into the starting lineup. Unless Spo pulls a Spo and starts Lewis to keep continuity.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell no. It's gotta be Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Josh Smith named player of the week.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm guessing the Batty Boy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> DeShawn Stevenson may not play for Hawks. No Korver. Larry Drew suggests he may go with 3 guards at times.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet Devin Harris goes boonta on us now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo pulled a Spo..



> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Surprise: Rashard Lewis starting for the Heat.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol. Lewis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Spo. I don't get this shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:spo: _I won't let you predict me_.

The scary part is this probably means Battier is going to be a bench guy from here out, and...UD to be a starting lineup fixture. 

HIDE YOUR WIFE. HIDE YOUR KIDS.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Chalmers 
Wade
Bron
Bosh
Joel.

If Spo gave a shit about Defense.

He obviously wants to spread the floor with Lewis. Atlanta isnt a good offensive team anyway.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shocker the game opened with a trey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Lewis hit a 3 after missing a wide open one. He's gotta stay aggressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shard 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Atlanta appears to be getting the home advantage so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has been a complete spastic of late


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF are you doing Chris?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Bosh hits a J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deshawn Stevenson huh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Lewis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still cant guard shit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe this is just bias but I feel we're often getting a raw deal from the refs this year. Always working against a whistle. LeBron getting career low in free throws despite constantly attacking the basket, in a year Durant is shooting nearly 10 a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good catch and finish by CB


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looks like he's having one of his good games tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow pretty from Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow a bullet from LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Bosh you tard :bosh2:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's a me, Waaaaaaaaaaario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And then Rio with a Wario pass


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Adam said:


> Wade looks like he's having one of his good games tonight.


Yeah figures...he's on my fantasy team, and I have a bye week.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio is back to terrifying me whenever he has the ball. Wish we could have a PG that just made sound plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great all around play by Ray, Cole and LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought Shane was ok there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Need More Joel!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Josh Smith 3...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smooth drive by Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Smith jesus christ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Josh Smith hahahaha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris 333333333333333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LBJ...disco


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This 3 bullcrap is absurd. 

That should've been an and 1 also...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep shooting those, Josh Smith.

Lebron has gotten fouled about 4 times in his last 2 drives

28-26 after 1

Hawks have already taken 10 3's. Its definitely in teams game plan to drive and kick and shoot 3's.


Heat shot 67% and are only up 2.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't even take this seriously. It's Josh Smith LOL.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clearly teams scouting report says fire a ton of triples.

Half the Hawks FGA's were threes, and they made 4 of them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bail out call for Josh Smith on a righty hook from the FT line, LeBron beat up on the way to the rim without a call. There must be a ref mandate to make sure not to help us out.

Those back to back 3's form Smith were a surprise, but might be a good thing later on.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Keep shooting those, Josh Smith.
> 
> Lebron has gotten fouled about 4 times in his last 2 drives
> 
> ...


Ya, I just said this, but he's shooting a career low in FTA's. He got more as a rookie. Spo needs to come out and say something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hawks are getting some calls man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

Wow, confident shot by Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 333!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike still looks hobbled :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Open court, coast-to-coast pull-up 3? Mike's got that New Orleans preseason game look.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glen Rice was money


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Morrow FOH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK -- This reffing is getting stupid now. What the hell was that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice confident J from Cole


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> OK -- This reffing is getting stupid now. What the hell was that?


Our coach needs to get thrown out and/or make a stink in the media. He's letting these clowns walk all over us all season long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

An inbounds play for Joel? I've seen it all now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting amazing. Crazy we're only up 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh, shit pass from Wade there.

Only up 1 despite it all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade comes in and throws a retarded pass to Cole in the corner with Miller wide open straight on. OK.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

chalmers **** off


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Wade comes in and throws a retarded pass to Cole in the corner with Miller wide open straight on. OK.


Racism


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

OMG LEBRONNN. DUNK OF THE YEAR


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8 3's all year and Josh Smith of all people has not only hit 3 3's, but swished them all. SMH.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Josh Smith career high in threes in a game is 4.

He has three in first half...which is a record.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIGGIN IT


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haha Wade...he still hesitates . got the three though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing threes man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense is paper thin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So its gonna be one of those games from the free throw line...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the official with the beautiful assist :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spoke too soon about the Miller look. Bricked two wide open 3's.

3-8 at the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fts now. Great.

This team can be so frustrating


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a troll from Bron there haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cardinal sin from Ray there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 was so BAD SHOT BAD SHOT BAD SH...GOOD SHOT. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great. Left them just enough time to hit a 3 at the buzzer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-54 at the half

64% shooting for the half...Up only 2. 

big 3 with nice 1st half numbers. Cole was a nice spark off the bench.


At this point, I think every 3 our opponent take is going in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was sure they were taking a 3 there. Color me shocked.

7-15, basically a game's worth. DeShawn Stevenson nearly at his season-high. Absurd.

Yeah, W2, I'm always so much more happy when we run them off the line and they get an open 2. You just know the 3 is going down, unlike our "shooters."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These treys are a freaking joke man. 7 now for the Hawks.

They dont even have Korver!

JSmoove hitting threes? It's ridiculous


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> I was sure they were taking a 3 there. Color me shocked.
> 
> 7-15, basically a game's worth. DeShawn Stevenson nearly at his season-high. Absurd.
> 
> Yeah, W2, I'm always so much more happy when we run them off the line and they get an open 2. You just know the 3 is going down, unlike our "shooters."


Josh Smith beat his season high in the first half. 4 is his career high.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was talking about point total, but yeah, that's frustrating as hell, too. All perfect swishes, too. The first one shocked me. The other two? :nonono:

Jonathan Zaslow is creaming his britches right now. He's infatuated with G$.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I stopped caring a long time ago if we lose a game because of the luck factor. If the opponent has to resort to luck and gimmicks to win then that tells you who is the superior team. That stuff has never and will never work in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, we're really making it a point to feed Bosh on the pick and roll to start this half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D sucks so bad


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitastic defense. It was so obvious Horford was going to spin baseline when he had Bosh in the post. Bosh positioned himself horribly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pathetic display of D yet again. Frustrating to be shooting 65% this deep into the game and yet only be up 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm kind of over Mario Chalmers. Part of me thinks we should start Norris to give him a swift kick in the ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did Lebron make that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'd be winning ok if we hit freebies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many awful turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that pass LBJ?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has a good groove offensively


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That shot Wade just hit was one that he used to take and make regularly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our turnovers, FTs, and their 3's are the equalizer of this game. So many stupid passes in this quarter alone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When Rio raises up for 3's now, I cringe. Polar opposite of this time last season (lockout-adjusted).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

great ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Teague, jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Start making some free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You gotta be kidding me..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn that wouldve been huge


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haha just watched a video where lebron says he never leaves without his Nailclippers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4-4 now for Smoove. Bullshit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Josh Smith. 50% of his previous 3 total from before coming in. That's vs. Heat basketball.

Damn, LeBron almost slayed the rim there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-74 after 3

Heat STILL shooting 65%. At least now the lead is up to 8. big 3 has been crazy efficient tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm not sure how Cole was called for an offensive foul earlier for trying to catch a pass thrown to him by a teammate. Weird call, especially since the guy who was going for the steal (Smith) is so much bigger than him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron looks gassed.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ugly three by lebron lol...he's like **** it now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ!

That was nice.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

JOEL COLE LEBRON!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG...look how high Lebron was on that dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat manbearpig


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

THE KING!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMFG...look how high Lebron was on that dunk.


Similar dunk to the Rio and Wade lobs recently. He's gonna blow out dem knees gettin up so damn high. Sheesh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lebron 100% from freethrow line. best part about tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jay-Z being at this game explains why Lebron is very much into it. I mean, he's great every night, but there seems to be an extra pep in his step tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron James. Alpha MANBEARPIG.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> LeBron looks gassed.


No idea why he was in to start the fourth, but I can't complain with his contributions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole's J has looked good tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As has Wade's.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That defense by Cole is pretty godly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing a lot of chances to put this game away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is absolutely vital in the backcourt next to Ray (see: closing lineup). Rio-Ray gives up too much penetration. Great to see Norris provide some offense, too.

Man, some people seriously only come for the second halves of games. I'm seeing a bunch of seats filled now in the lower bowl that were empty the whole first half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Missing a lot of chances to put this game away.


Bad 3 by Ray. That was at least his 3rd questionable jumper this game. We haven't gotten him any straight looks this game, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333333

Have any of his shots even hit the rim?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole 333333
> 
> Have any of his shots even hit the rim?


Nope.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade and Cole...doing the exact opposite that they usually do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade the last 2 games: 19-24 from the field


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You can't stop LeBron with a head of steam. You can only hope you don't die.

J-Smoove: 4 3's. 3 airballs. 

Surprised we got up for this game despite them missing Ashton Korver.

This is one of Wade's best jumpshooting games in years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade the last 2 games: 19-24 from the field


Thank god DD and another poster here don't run this team. We'd be stuck with Monta Ellis or Jason Richardson at the 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat at 60% shooting for the game. As E-Reid has said all game, this is the 1st time this season that a Hawks opponent will have shot over 50% from the field..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy to win a game where we shot free throws like ass.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lets just hope Spo doesnt puts Haslem back in...ever again. I know you guys like him and all...but he sucks my left nut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-92

Pretty much shot around 60% throughout. And finally in the 2nd half, our D showed up.

Lebron, Wade, Bosh and Cole were great.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lets just hope Spo doesnt puts Haslem back in...ever again. I know you guys like him and all...but he sucks my left nut.


Spo is Haslem's wife. Last I checked, they didn't divorce.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole > Chalmers


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Cole > Chalmers


If Cole keeps this up...absolutely. His D was great and jumpshot was pure tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Happy to win a game where we shot free throws like ass.


And one where Smoove went 4-4 from 3 :eek8: before the airball. Wonder if he's still satisfied, despite the loss. His dream is to be Kyle Korver. Just stand out there all game, launching.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lou and Teague both shot poorly. He wasnt completely responsible for that, but those quick players continue to struggle against us and Cole's a big reason why. He's real fun to watch on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He's the anti-Chalmers on D. It's a blessing.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 101-92
> 
> Pretty much shot around 60% throughout. And finally in the 2nd half, our D showed up.
> 
> Lebron, Wade, Bosh and Cole were great.


That 2nd half D was great. Was watching Shane make some great rotations. I think we really missed him. With his hot shooting and great D, it's kind of nuts he's an afterthought for the closing lineup.

Ray was pretty stinky tonight, but he had, maybe, one good look from 3.

Wade 20-25 in the last two.

We look sooooo much better with Joel in instead of UD. Hate to say it, but it's over for the guy. He can't play anymore. Hoping Spo sees this sooner than later.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel and Cole have been purity of late. 

Can't say Joel is pure and then look at Jace's avy though :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's the only way for pureness to reproduce. Look at the glowing white light over his head. Purity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No HD version on youtube yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> It's the only way for pureness to reproduce. Look at the glowing white light over his head. Purity.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There needs to be a baseline video of that dunk. I want to see how high he got up exactly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Call me crazy, but I thought the lefty tip jam was more impressive.

Maybe i've seen too many Bron oops :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My visceral reaction to the tip dunk was more enthusiastic, so I can't argue with you there. He just got a shit-ton higher on the oop.

Man, wish we could've signed Jordan Hill. Good to see Riley at least tried.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Imagine if he had a Center that could catch and defend. Godly.

Gortat would be money cause he actually has a jumper too. Super, super unlikely though.

We'll probably be scamming the waiver wire again for a Turiaf type in February or so.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I was more impressed with the put back as well. Didn't think he was gonna do that.


----------

